# OT: Vegas lands the NBA All Star Game!



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

http://www.casinocitytimes.com/news/article.cfm?contentID=152406


Time to Party at the Palms! I wonder how much in advance I can make reservations? I'll bet room prices will be insane.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> http://www.casinocitytimes.com/news/article.cfm?contentID=152406
> 
> 
> Time to Party at the Palms! I wonder how much in advance I can make reservations? I'll bet room prices will be insane.



I can get you resers at _The Wynn_.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

ABM said:


> I can get you resers at _The Wynn_.


Seriously? That place has got to be mega-bucks though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think, I'm going to go as well.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

How sad is that that a non-nba city gets the All star game before Portland does.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly said:


> How sad is that that a non-nba city gets the All star game before Portland does.


Sad, but not unexpected. David Stern hates us for some reason.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Seriously? That place has got to be mega-bucks though.


Oh, two or three bens per. No problem for you, though. Right?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

ABM said:


> Oh, two or three bens per. No problem for you, though. Right?



Riiiiiiiiiiiiight! :laugh: 

There's a big difference between 2 Bens per night and 3 Bens per night.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The Wynn and other top notch rooms will be booked by the players and their posse.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> How sad is that that a non-nba city gets the All star game before Portland does.


it speaks volumes about whats wrong with the NBA. 

Not only because we aren't getting one before a _non nba city_ gets one, but because Boston and Sacramento also are getting ****ed over by the NBA.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree, that it sucks we are getting looked over by a non-NBA city... BUT, where would the average fan go? Vegas, Portland, Boston, or Sacramento?... hmmm, EASY choice.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> BUT, where would the average fan go? Vegas, Portland, Boston, or Sacramento?... hmmm, EASY choice.


That's true, but does that matter? Does the NBA have trouble selling out the all-star game? And do they expect average fans to travel to see the game?

Maybe they want to raise attendance for the surrounding events, but it seems to me that the all-star game would sell out just about anywhere.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I agree, that it sucks we are getting looked over by a non-NBA city... BUT, where would the average fan go? Vegas, Portland, Boston, or Sacramento?... hmmm, EASY choice.


it shouldn't be about the *average* fan. Because the *average* fan doesn't get to go to ANY of the damn all star games.

what little seats do go to the fans, are for that teams *LOCAL* fans.

I say this to the NBA.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


>


NICE!!! :clap:


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Hap said:


> it shouldn't be about the *average* fan. Because the *average* fan doesn't get to go to ANY of the damn all star games.
> 
> what little seats do go to the fans, are for that teams *LOCAL* fans.
> 
> I say this to the NBA.




No masked cursing :rofl:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Todd said:


> No masked cursing :rofl:


I asked..I asked....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Megatron was a cold mofo. The way starscream through him out of the shuttle in Transformers the movie was some coldblooded stuff.

When he became Galvatron it was on.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HKF said:


> Megatron was a cold mofo. The way starscream through him out of the shuttle in Transformers the movie was some coldblooded stuff.
> 
> When he became Galvatron it was on.


I actually preferred Megatron tho, altho Galvatron was a bad ***.

the movie, even as an adult, isn't that bad actually.

Unicron..that's my next avatar.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ahhh, you guys are on the wrong side........

I pledge my services to Optimus Prime.

Take that.
Prunetang


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He devoured other planets... He was scary.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Prunetang said:


> Ahhh, you guys are on the wrong side........
> 
> I pledge my services to Optimus Prime.
> 
> ...


my first transformer (that I took apart later on...GRR) was Optimus. He f'n ruled.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HKF said:


> He devoured other planets... He was scary.


I remember as a kid, thinking that was a freaking crazy concept. a robot eating planets..

and all those robot planets! cool! 

I think the movie is out on DVD too..hmm...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I loved Transformers when I was a kid. My favorite was the yellow car and the big stereo that had the cassettes that turned into a dog and a bird.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Hap said:


> I remember as a kid, thinking that was a freaking crazy concept. a robot eating planets..
> 
> and all those robot planets! cool!
> 
> I think the movie is out on DVD too..hmm...


Just wait for the new one (yes, they're making a new Transformers movie).


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I liked this guy too.










(sorry BNB, apparently my edit and quote buttons got mixed up)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I loved Transformers when I was a kid. My favorite was the yellow car and the big stereo that had the cassettes that turned into a dog and a bird.


You're thinking of Soundwave for the stereo. The yellow punch buggy, I can't remember his name of the top of my head. It's been years since I seen the original version. I know Sci-Fi channel had it for a while, then they showed the episodes after the movie had came out and the episodes simply vanished.


(sorry hkf, somehow my quote and edit button got mixed up~ Hap)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Just wait for the new one (yes, they're making a new Transformers movie).


Its not live action is it? Cause if so... :nonono:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Just wait for the new one (yes, they're making a new Transformers movie).


yah, a "live action" version.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

(in response to HKF)

gold bug (had him too).

I had the AUtobot version of Soundwave. Master Blaster (?).

I had the autobot that you had to send away for, that was like a distant cousin of everyone..he'd flip to transform..

I sent away for a really cool transformer, but the damn thing never showed up.

(in response to BNB)

that was Jet Fire I think. I had him too.

*boy, this just isn't my day*


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Hap said:


> I asked..I asked....



Just joshin ya :cheers:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, you got me pumped up now. I wish I didn't give my G.I. Joes away to my cousin, who ended up breaking them all. I had the huge Cobra base and everything. Maybe I'll become a collector of classic G.I. Joes.

Friggin' Hasbro, they are such cheapskates. Don't want to do anything.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I am probably wrong, but I was thinking that the yellow car was Bumble Bee or something like that..... it rings a bell....but it isn't clear...

Tang


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Looks like this thread "_tranformed_" from a discussion of Las Vegas hosting the All Star game to cartoons and toys.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HKF said:


> Man, you got me pumped up now. I wish I didn't give my G.I. Joes away to my cousin, who ended up breaking them all. I had the huge Cobra base and everything. Maybe I'll become a collector of classic G.I. Joes.
> 
> Friggin' Hasbro, they are such cheapskates. Don't want to do anything.


the transformers now are crap. remember when they did that weird animal transformers??


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, "they" seem to think that every older show needs a total face lift to appeal to the modern generation of youngsters. And most of the time they ruin them for those who grew up on the originals. But, honestly they aren't catering the new versions for grown-*** men....haha they are for kids. the kids like 'em and that's what matters. It just sucks for us. I mean, look at the new Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. They kept it similar, but mixed it with a strange Japanamation feel......doesn't work for me. I am actually surprised that they haven't brought back an updated Gi Joe yet...."GI Joe Fighting Terrorism...".

Anyways, enough ranting....
Prunetang


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> the transformers now are crap. remember when they did that weird animal transformers??


I remember some bug and dinosaur transformers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I remember some bug and dinosaur transformers.


the insectecons and dinobots are not what Im reffering to.

This was full-blown transformers that were only animals. Probably about 6-8 years ago, and really lame.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I remember what you are talking about. Beast Wars. I thought it was really lame too until I saw an episode. It was all CGI and very nicely done (the CGI.. not the plot).


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

ANYWAY...

I wish the NBA would put the all star game in a city that actually HAS a franchise instead of turning the whole thing into even *more* of an exhibition game then it already is.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> ANYWAY...
> 
> I wish the NBA would put the all star game in a city that actually HAS a franchise instead of turning the whole thing into even *more* of an exhibition game then it already is.



If we can't have it in Portland I'm fine with it being in Vegas. Let's face it, it *is* an exhibition and there's not a better stage than Vegas. The players gotta love it being there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> ANYWAY...
> 
> I wish the NBA would put the all star game in a city that actually HAS a franchise instead of turning the whole thing into even *more* of an exhibition game then it already is.


me too.

who doesn't see this train wreck coming? Players, in vegas...legal prostitution...booze...

boy. that's a good idea.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Hap said:


> me too.
> 
> who doesn't see this train wreck coming? Players, in vegas...legal prostitution...booze...
> 
> boy. that's a good idea.


Oh dont worry its not like Kobe will be invited.... or? I think this is good for the NBA and the city of vegas but bad for the teams who were wanting the allstar. i cant see how it will hurt the NBA as a whole


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> That's true, but does that matter? Does the NBA have trouble selling out the all-star game? And do they expect average fans to travel to see the game?
> 
> Maybe they want to raise attendance for the surrounding events, but it seems to me that the all-star game would sell out just about anywhere.
> 
> Ed O.


EXACTLY!

I think it's a shame that we've been shafted so bad over the years especially within the first few years that the Rose Garden opened. I thought for sure we would have gotten an All-Star game once construction had finished. Sadly, I'm still waiting.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

tlong said:


> If we can't have it in Portland I'm fine with it being in Vegas. Let's face it, it *is* an exhibition and there's not a better stage than Vegas. The players gotta love it being there.


But why can't we have it in Portland?

I know it's ultimately an exhibition game, and it means absolutely nothing in the standings. I usually don't get riled up about such things, but I'd REALLY like to have at least one All star game in Portland some day. I've wanted to go to an all star game since I was a little kid.

The all star game doesn't need a stage for it. It’s supposed to be for the fans of the NBA. I'm sure there are fans of the NBA in Vegas, but I'll bet you there are more NBA fans in an NBA city.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> But why can't we have it in Portland?
> 
> I know it's ultimately an exhibition game, and it means absolutely nothing in the standings. I usually don't get riled up about such things, but I'd REALLY like to have at least one All star game in Portland some day. I've wanted to go to an all star game since I was a little kid.
> 
> The all star game doesn't need a stage for it. It’s supposed to be for the fans of the NBA. I'm sure there are fans of the NBA in Vegas, but I'll bet you there are more NBA fans in an NBA city.



Stern says we don't have enough hotel space in Portland. I think he's wrong, but that's the excuse he uses.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> But why can't we have it in Portland?
> 
> I know it's ultimately an exhibition game, and it means absolutely nothing in the standings. I usually don't get riled up about such things, but I'd REALLY like to have at least one All star game in Portland some day. I've wanted to go to an all star game since I was a little kid.
> 
> The all star game doesn't need a stage for it. It’s supposed to be for the fans of the NBA. I'm sure there are fans of the NBA in Vegas, but I'll bet you there are more NBA fans in an NBA city.


if the reason they're having it in Las Vegas is that more "fans" can go to it (which, imho, is pure BS) they should just put it there permanently.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

tlong said:


> Stern says we don't have enough hotel space in Portland. I think he's wrong, but that's the excuse he uses.


What a load of crap.

If the Memorial Coliseum was able to hold the draft in 1992, then this isn't a very valid excuse.

They can park some RVs in the parking lot as far as I'm concerned about hotel space.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Total number of hotel rooms in the metro area= 19281


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> What a load of crap.
> 
> If the Memorial Coliseum was able to hold the draft in 1992, then this isn't a very valid excuse.
> 
> They can park some RVs in the parking lot as far as I'm concerned about hotel space.


they were able to have the Tournament of Americas here (which had faaaar more teams)..and that forrestry conference (which had a few people).


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Vegas venue is not about the casual fans. This is all about pleasing the corporate sponsors who buy like half the tickets to the all-star game. I couldn't get tickets to the Denver all-star game. (at a reasonable amount) 
The players obviously like the Vegas scene too so everybody wins except small markets like Portland.

Also Transformers rocked but I'm way worried that the live action Bay film is going to blow.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Todd said:


> Total number of hotel rooms in the metro area= 19281


Does that include Vancouver? They should also include hotel space and local fan attendance from at least as far as Salem, as well as some of the gorge communities.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> Does that include Vancouver? They should also include hotel space and local fan attendance from at least as far as Salem, as well as some of the gorge communities.



Nope, just the metro area, and the Airport area is included. Salem is too far away, but Vancouver should be lumped in there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Chalupa said:


> Vegas venue is not about the casual fans. This is all about pleasing the corporate sponsors who buy like half the tickets to the all-star game. I couldn't get tickets to the Denver all-star game. (at a reasonable amount)
> The players obviously like the Vegas scene too so everybody wins except small markets like Portland.


isn't it ironic that portland is actually a bigger market than vegas?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> isn't it ironic that portland is actually a bigger market than vegas?


I wonder if this is true considering how many tourists are in Vegas at any given point.

*shrug*

EDIT: Checking the population and sets in each area, LV is only about 2/3 the size of Portland, and I don't think there are 600k tourists in Las Vegas at any given time.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I wonder if this is true considering how many tourists are in Vegas at any given point.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> Ed O.


I don't know if that counts per-say..also, that'd be a tricky way to rely on trying to sell out your sports teams arenas.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I think what people don't realize is that LV is going to be the next place that gets an NBA franchise. Stern doesn't necessarly hate portland he is just working on sparking interest in Vegas.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Maybe we can get some of these for the all star game! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Brian said:


> I think what people don't realize is that LV is going to be the next place that gets an NBA franchise. Stern doesn't necessarly hate portland he is just working on sparking interest in Vegas.


maybe they can work on the cities that *have* teams first. 

cause you know, we actually have had a team for 35 years now.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I had always thought that the _line_ the NBA had used for not bringing the All-Star game to Portland was due to Oregon's Lottery Sports Action participation.

Gee, go figure.


----------

